
Cities offer cash as they compete for new residents amid remote work boom - oluomike1
https://www.fastcompany.com/90517270/cities-offer-cash-as-they-compete-for-new-residents-amid-remote-work-boom
======
verdverm
VT program was full in 6 days and they think it wasn't worth it. This article
is misleading in saying it was a cash payment. In reality VT's program was
reimbursement, and they realized the people using it were going to move there
anyway and had the means to pay for it, so now they wonder the value of it.

Maybe the competition will make the cash payments worth it? There are probably
better ways than cash payments in mast/all circumstances though.

